# Spinning - what to ply alpaca with



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Well, I have been spinning my beautiful white alpaca fleece right from the bag....no carding and mostly no combing. If I pull a bunch out and it just doesn't fluff well, I comb through a few times but mostly, I am spinning right out of the bag. It is so easy to spin and I am finally spinning thin. I know alpaca doesn't have memory and so I assume it would not be great plied with another single of alpaca so I am wondering if I should ply it with a different fiber. I have not even ventured into blending at all and don't really want to do that just yet. I have enough fleece that I will blend it later on but I am doing enough 'new' for now. And, I still want to get a blending board. Any suggestions about plying the alpaca? Thank you all again for your help.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Double post....


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Ply it with merino wool, or some such fine, bouncy wool breed. It will have the softness of the alpaca (and merino) along with the memory or wool. Actually, though, I speak as a mostly knitter. It depends on what you plan on doing with your finished yarn. Weaving? Ply with silk for added strength.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Agree, ply with merino or Corriedale or any other wool


----------



## DeeFord (Oct 6, 2013)

I have plied my alpaca with a lot of different wools and was pleased with the results. I like the lofty effect it gives to the yarn and the end product.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I have self plied alpaca & it is beautiful. I haven't used it yet. I might knit a scarf or use it as warp for a scarf - something that doesn't need memory to stay lovely.


----------



## alpaca Issy (Oct 11, 2012)

Try with Blue a Faced Leicester - it's lovely and soft and plies beautifully with alpaca - I love the natural feel of the skein once it has been plied and washed - I have knitted several pairs of slippers and they feel and look beautiful.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

If you ply with some raw fleece known to shrink, you will get a surprising yarn as a result!
I've plyed alpaca with alpaca as do several spinners from my Guild. It just takes a bit of care and patience.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

If you ply with some raw fleece known to shrink, you will get a surprising yarn as a result!
I've plyed alpaca with alpaca as do several spinners from my Guild. It just takes a bit of care and patience.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I think I'd ply the alpaca with something else, just because something made of all alpaca will grow and grow. How about wool? Or cotton, if you spin that?

Hazel


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

I guess we are not connecting in NJ on Sunday. Rats. But my mini Cheviot is perfect for this - Cheviot has a unique helical crimp (as opposed to a flat crimp) that makes yarn particularly fluffy and adds bounce. Plied with mohair has been very successful so plying with alpaca should work very well. Come over!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

shepherd said:


> I guess we are not connecting in NJ on Sunday. Rats. But my mini Cheviot is perfect for this - Cheviot has a unique helical crimp (as opposed to a flat crimp) that makes yarn particularly fluffy and adds bounce. Plied with mohair has been very successful so plying with alpaca should work very well. Come over!


I am glad you are well and can be there. I will look for you.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you all for your suggestions. I so appreciate all the help.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

I like to ply my alpaca with any kind of wool. It makes for a better shape retention and stitch definition when you knit


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

marianikole said:


> I like to ply my alpaca with any kind of wool. It makes for a better shape retention and stitch definition when you knit


Thanks.


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

I would ply it with a nice silk thread the kind you quilt with.i love spinning Alpaca but I always blended it with my own Dorset and ply it back on itself with a Navajo ply that's like chaining 3 ply


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

How about spinning it with something right away? Like another wool. Then ply it with another type like silk or cotton.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

mama879 said:


> How about spinning it with something right away? Like another wool. Then ply it with another type like silk or cotton.[/quote
> 
> You mean mixing it with other roving as I spin it? I hadn't thought of that. The spinning possibilities are endless, aren't they?


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

I had this very same question. Thank you!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Cdambro said:


> mama879 said:
> 
> 
> > How about spinning it with something right away? Like another wool. Then ply it with another type like silk or cotton.[/quote
> ...


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

It depends very much what you intend to do with your finished yarn. If you intend to knit with it, you would be best to ply with wool because alpaca does not have the elasticity of wool and will "grow" and you may find that you are disappointed. On the other hand if you intend to weave something, there is nothing better than pure alpaca, or even a silk/alpaca blend. If you do not have a project in mind, probably best to be safe and ply with wool.


----------

